# JD's Pic and Vid Thread.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Thought I'd start up one thread like a few others for pictures and vids.

JD 7130 with a 12-18 Snowing and 16 ft Ebling. A pic of my new truck.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks Thumbs Up

I likey the new truck but have to ask..........................................are you gonna repaint it white??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Dave, someone fenced in your tractor.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

more to come?

looking good dave!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

New 7230 with 12ft Arctic and Ebling.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

8220 with 18 ft Daniels. The harness on this tractor my dad built in 1985 so it's been on more tractors then I care to remember.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This is how you mount a 4 yard salter on a GMC 3500. This is the 9th season for it and yes we fill it and yes it's over loaded.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks good Dave! Can't wait to join in the fun w/ the Ebling


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Some tractors onsite and some waiting to go. A pic of Grandview from 2 weeks ago. Yes he's still alive.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good dave! Any JD's with IVTs yet?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The Sterling and Ebling that I just sold.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

The new Denali looks sharp!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

those are some nice tractors. can we see a picture of the gmc with the sander attached?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My pull truck, my dad and combining in the city where a lady is stealing my beans. LOL


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

cretebaby;1145394 said:


> Dave, someone fenced in your tractor.


You would think for that small fenced in area he wouldn't need such a big pusher. A smaller one might work _mulch _ better prsport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The 3500 with 4 yard spreader and 7130, 7830.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;1145389 said:


> Looks Thumbs Up
> 
> I likey the new truck but have to ask..........................................are you gonna repaint it white??


Yes I wish it was white but no painting it.


cretebaby;1145394 said:


> Dave, someone fenced in your tractor.


And wait untill I find the guy!!


Triple L;1145396 said:


> more to come?
> 
> looking good dave!


I need to take some new pics, it will snow soon.


erkoehler;1145403 said:


> Looks good Dave! Can't wait to join in the fun w/ the Ebling


Why you getting an Ebling?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

JD Dave;1145434 said:


> Yes I wish it was white but no painting it.
> 
> And wait untill I find the guy!!
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:

Guess that is the rumor on the street, should be here by July!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good like always Dave. Is it a new 4yd salter on the 1 ton this year? Or do you take the salter off each summer to touch up the paint?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great pics. Why more people don't use tractors in lieu of loaders is beyond me. 

The pic with the skidsteer between the two tractors makes it look like a kids sandbox toy.

Love the salter setup on the 3500. I like the stepladder, I hate climbing up on a wet slippery truck to check my salt.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh great Dave, another one of those "video & Picture" threads...
Looks great.
What did you replace the Sterling with?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IMAGE;1145447 said:


> Looks good like always Dave. Is it a new 4yd salter on the 1 ton this year? Or do you take the salter off each summer to touch up the paint?


We take the box off every spring and clean very well, oil and then put it back on.


Longae29;1145448 said:


> Great pics. Why more people don't use tractors in lieu of loaders is beyond me.
> 
> The pic with the skidsteer between the two tractors makes it look like a kids sandbox toy.
> 
> Love the salter setup on the 3500. I like the stepladder, I hate climbing up on a wet slippery truck to check my salt.


Thanks. The 3500 is what my dad drives and he had us put the ladder on after the first time he drove it. All it takes is one stumble and you could really hurt yourself. We really like screens on our salters so you have to get up on top every so often to push the lumps through.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;1145470 said:


> Oh great Dave, another one of those "video & Picture" threads...
> Looks great.
> What did you replace the Sterling with?


Sorry sold the Ebling not the Sterling. Hopefully the sterling will last another 10 years, we bought in new in 04 and it only has 70k on it. I'm actually looking for another 7-8 yard salt truck. I think I found a good used salter just need to find a really good truck with an auto transmission.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Great stuff Dave! Excellent equipment and care. Top shelf all the way. :salute:



cretebaby;1145394 said:


> Dave, someone fenced in your tractor.


If we did that here they would just steal the fence too.:crying:


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Dave,

Awesome pictures! Keep them coming!!


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice... very clean looking fleet. I want to compliment you on your maintence program. Looks to be working very well. I understand how difficult and how much hard work it is to keep equipment at a top notch level. Have a great winter. tymusic


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice truck, keep the pics commin


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Dave - Great Fleet! I have been a lurker on here for years and have always enjoyed looking at your equipment. Speaking of another 7-8 yard salt truck, did you ever sell that double wing Oshkosh? Im slightly interested if you haven't (/would be amused at what you got out of it because we have one too). Again - Sweet Fleet!


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha - Nevermind, Just looked in the for sale section. Oh well


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

must be nice to be rich ehh JD


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Dave, if I was closer i would def want to come out and see your place and all your tractors.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Just Awesome Dave....Everything Looks Great....:salute:


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

The new truck doesn't have a plow....WHATS that about?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

forestfireguy;1145653 said:


> The new truck doesn't have a plow....WHATS that about?


I guess you could ask yourself if you would put a blade on the front of a spankin new denali


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Your equipment and business are truly awesome. Top knotch all the way. Nice new truck by the way.



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1145604 said:


> Dave, if I was closer i would def want to come out and see your place and all your tractors.


Road Trip??? haha. I would love to check his stuff out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. Here are some pics of our 87 Mack that we painted last winter and a Boss install on our 07 GMC.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our old 4 yard trailer spreader and truck. There were some wild rides with this. LOL


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pics Dave.
I have worked for a farmer that has a Mack identical to yours but it has a Mik Mak bunk installed on it. The truck was bought new in '86 and still on the farm.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Now I know where to go work when I go broke....(cause I don't see any shovels). Nice stuff !!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Some nice equipment you have there Dave! Not to sound st00pid, but what is the purpose of the back blades on the tractors in addition to a front plow?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

DellDoug;1145535 said:


> Nice... very clean looking fleet. I want to compliment you on your maintence program. Looks to be working very well. I understand how difficult and how much hard work it is to keep equipment at a top notch level. tymusic


Yes!  I believe fleet maintenance is one of the most important routines in a business. I got all my trucks oil guarded last week Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Bigfoot Brent;1145786 said:


> Great pics Dave.
> I have worked for a farmer that has a Mack identical to yours but it has a Mik Mak bunk installed on it. The truck was bought new in '86 and still on the farm.


My dad bought that truck in 91 and I took it to get my license on it when it was a couple weeks old. Been a great truck. I think 97 was the first yeat for the galvanized cab.


Mr.Markus;1145817 said:


> Now I know where to go work when I go broke....(cause I don't see any shovels). Nice stuff !!!


Oh we'll have a shovel for you. LOL


paponte;1145829 said:


> Some nice equipment you have there Dave! Not to sound st00pid, but what is the purpose of the back blades on the tractors in addition to a front plow?


Here's a vid. The guys seem to like them but we really didn't have a big winter last year to try them out.


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been a Ford guy for the longest time but those new denali's look really nice. Is it much different then that white truck you have pulling in the one pic??


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, don't take it the wrong way I'm not knocking your operation or anything. I'm just trying to figure out the need for a back blade, when you have a front blade. If it was just to get close to buildings, I can't see the additional cost of having the back blade, when I can do the same with my front blade, just making a couple of passes parallel with the building. We don't have anything like that around here, in fact never saw a back blade in use besides on this site. Same thing with blowers, it's very rare you see them used around here.

Those tractors push alot of snow. I never realized their size until you posted them next to the skiddy!


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

paponte;1145935 said:


> Yeah, don't take it the wrong way I'm not knocking your operation or anything. I'm just trying to figure out the need for a back blade, when you have a front blade. If it was just to get close to buildings, I can't see the additional cost of having the back blade, when I can do the same with my front blade, just making a couple of passes parallel with the building. We don't have anything like that around here, in fact never saw a back blade in use besides on this site. Same thing with blowers, it's very rare you see them used around here.
> 
> Those tractors push alot of snow. I never realized their size until you posted them next to the skiddy!


At any factory with a shipping dock you need to have a back blade there almost always a pain in the ass without one..


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

A very impressive fleet of trucks and tractors Dave. Do any of the tractors use a front-mount three point hitch to lift the pushers? We are in the process of outfitting two new tractors with front-mount 3-point hitch cultivators for next crop season, and have been exploring our options with several manufacturers. I would be interested to hear your experience.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Moto52;1145950 said:


> At any factory with a shipping dock you need to have a back blade there almost always a pain in the ass without one..


90% of our work are industrial, we've always just back dragged then on normal events. If you get a major event, either way you are digging them out or else your getting stuck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Moto52;1145934 said:


> I've been a Ford guy for the longest time but those new denali's look really nice. Is it much different then that white truck you have pulling in the one pic??


 The Denali's have heated. cooled seats and just a little nicer interior. The pull truck is an 07 so the 11's have a boxed frame, heavier front end and a few other things I can't remember.



paponte;1145935 said:


> Yeah, don't take it the wrong way I'm not knocking your operation or anything. I'm just trying to figure out the need for a back blade, when you have a front blade. If it was just to get close to buildings, I can't see the additional cost of having the back blade, when I can do the same with my front blade, just making a couple of passes parallel with the building. We don't have anything like that around here, in fact never saw a back blade in use besides on this site. Same thing with blowers, it's very rare you see them used around here.
> 
> Those tractors push alot of snow. I never realized their size until you posted them next to the skiddy!


I'm not taking you the wrong way, you have valid questions. The back blades seem to work well, last year was the first year we used them. You still need a front blade but it's nice to never have to turn around. A back blade costs around 6k so we feel as of now the added productivity out weighs the cost. My dad started plowing with tractors back in the late 60's so we are always into trying out new things.


Spudman;1145960 said:


> A very impressive fleet of trucks and tractors Dave. Do any of the tractors use a front-mount three point hitch to lift the pushers? We are in the process of outfitting two new tractors with front-mount 3-point hitch cultivators for next crop season, and have been exploring our options with several manufacturers. I would be interested to hear your experience.


I really would like to get a front 3 point hitch and pto but we really don't have any use for them other then snow. I do know a few guys around here use them and they work well. Not sure on the brands they use though.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

You have nice equipment!

Is that a person with soybeans in a shopping cart? You growing edible beans? lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowplowchick;1146089 said:


> You have nice equipment!
> 
> Is that a person with soybeans in a shopping cart? You growing edible beans? lol


Thanks there edible but just plain old crusher beans. The lady thought they were free so she grabbed a shopping cart. LOL


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

paponte;1145973 said:


> 90% of our work are industrial, we've always just back dragged then on normal events. If you get a major event, either way you are digging them out or else your getting stuck.


Do you have the extra backblade edge on your plow?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice stuff Dave, very impressive.... Lets see it with some snow in front of it now!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very very nice and impressive set up as usual... I love looking your and a few other members threads and hope our company will be as large and successful as your guys'... Once i graduate this spring i plan on working for/ with my older bro who started the company like 11 years ago full time... And we hope to grow and make a name for our selfs... I hope we are a house hold name (in our area at the very least) one day...


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Dave

Nice stuff love the big tractors.....question how's your 3800 Teleworked for you? I had one loved the unit as a plow rig etc. Except it was nothing but problematic....to a point where Deere bought it back and put me in another model....hating switching it out but couldn't handle it breaking everytime I tuned the key.

ps. Just got a 2011 Chevy 2500HD LTZ Duramax......and yes its White!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice pics Dave - just not keen on the colour.

I've been to Dave's place, and what he isn't telling you is that these are all 1/5 models with close-up pics, and that Dave is actually an 11 year old kid with really excellent modeling skills.




J/K Dave - equipment looks good.




You still suck at BBQ.


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I see that Denali every night in my dreams.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;1146140 said:


> Dave
> 
> Nice stuff love the big tractors.....question how's your 3800 Teleworked for you? I had one loved the unit as a plow rig etc. Except it was nothing but problematic....to a point where Deere bought it back and put me in another model....hating switching it out but couldn't handle it breaking everytime I tuned the key.
> 
> ps. Just got a 2011 Chevy 2500HD LTZ Duramax......and yes its White!


Thanks for the comments guys. I do wish my truck was white but I had a hard enough time finding a used black one. The telehandler touch wood has been pretty good. This will be it's 6th winter and we had an injector pump, throttle petentiometer and a seat swtch replaced. I've heard the horroe stories about them but I will still keep ours.

GMC Driver why don't you have a party so I can critique your cooking. Pristine swears to this day those are the best burgers he's ever had. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

They were good! Adam's came a close second!


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice equipment Dave, also nice to see a clean thread with no critics. I ordered an ebling but they are out til feb. So hopefully I get to try it out this winter. I use 10' protechs on the front. We don't get that much snow round here (20"-25") on a good year but spreading out my equipment to utilize more of what I have. We'll see how it works. One of these days I'll try green but for now its blue and I like em'.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1145402 said:


> This is how you mount a 4 yard salter on a GMC 3500. This is the 9th season for it and yes we fill it and yes it's over loaded.


got bags I hope


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1146335 said:


> got bags I hope


Nope completely stock suspension. We had to fix the helper spring on the rh side but that's been it.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Really nice stuff Dave....clean and sharp...have a great winter


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1146262 said:


> GMC Driver why don't you have a party so I can critique your cooking. Pristine swears to this day those are the best burgers he's ever had. LOL


We just may do that someday - a tymusic / ussmileyflag GTG kind of thing. The wife would be little creeped out to have "internet guys" here.

Just bustin you a bit Dave - it's all good!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Moto52;1146119 said:


> Do you have the extra backblade edge on your plow?


No Moto, we do not have back blades on our trucks. In a normal 2-6" storm we have never needed them, and anything over that gets dug out with a skid or a loader. I can see your point though, after thinking about the setup. Typically a loader or a skid with a box will have a back blade on the top of the box and can dump the bucket and utilize the blade, or will drop the box completely and use the bucket. In the case of a tractor with no loader there is no way to do that... hence the back blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;1146367 said:


> Really nice stuff Dave....clean and sharp...have a great winter


Thanks Tim


GMC Driver;1146631 said:


> We just may do that someday - a tymusic / ussmileyflag GTG kind of thing. The wife would be little creeped out to have "internet guys" here.
> 
> Just bustin you a bit Dave - it's all good!


Oh don't worry I'll bust them back.


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

paponte;1146658 said:


> No Moto, we do not have back blades on our trucks. In a normal 2-6" storm we have never needed them, and anything over that gets dug out with a skid or a loader. I can see your point though, after thinking about the setup. Typically a loader or a skid with a box will have a back blade on the top of the box and can dump the bucket and utilize the blade, or will drop the box completely and use the bucket. In the case of a tractor with no loader there is no way to do that... hence the back blade.


I didn't mean a back blade on the back of your truck. I meant for when you said, we just back drag with the plow. some plows you can buy another cutting edge for back dragging I was wondering if thats what you had on your plow..


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Always love seeing pics and vids from you JD! Keep them coming when it snows!!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the Denali HD's and the new 20s..


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JDave Nice Truck! Very nice overall setup I really appreciate how anywhere you take a pic everything is clean and tidy. Whether it be around a shop or a bin or even by the edge of a field. I keep my places very tidy and I really notice that. It says alot about a person and his business. Again very sharp.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

nice pics! keep them coming!

any more pics of that older Mack?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Eggsellent operation Dave. I would love to have a back blade as not to leave the run off trail. 
I am more impressed with the garage. I love big garage/work shops. 

Hope you get hours and hours of use out of all of it this year and in the future.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Moto52;1147152 said:


> I didn't mean a back blade on the back of your truck. I meant for when you said, we just back drag with the plow. some plows you can buy another cutting edge for back dragging I was wondering if thats what you had on your plow..


Yes Moto, I knew what you were talking about, and no we do not have any back drag blades on the back of our push plows. I don't want to thread hijack, just wanted to gain a little more knowledge, maybe something I was missing out on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Give yourself a raise!

good to see Grandview is alive. Looks like he is on an all fluid diet perhaps.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DareDog;1147678 said:


> nice pics! keep them coming!
> 
> any more pics of that older Mack?


I'll try and find a few. 


REAPER;1147817 said:


> Eggsellent operation Dave. I would love to have a back blade as not to leave the run off trail.
> I am more impressed with the garage. I love big garage/work shops.
> 
> Hope you get hours and hours of use out of all of it this year and in the future.


Thanks. Here are some pics of our old air seeder and we still have the 8220. Also a pic of the 07 reg cab.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Farming in the city.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

That red tractor still gives me a


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Great Pics Dave. 



Cedar Grounds;1148369 said:


> That red tractor still gives me a


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

...................................


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pic of our old 2188 and the wife. Pull truck and a back drag blade for under semi trailers. My dad "outstanding in his field".


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Blade my dad made up for clearing under trailers.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Very cool pics Dave. Just make sure you don't leave your Dad in there! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

paponte;1148394 said:


> Very cool pics Dave. Just make sure you don't leave your Dad in there! :laughing:


Thanks LOL


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice farming equipment. How many employees do you have on average (winter and planting/harvest)?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jelinek61;1148428 said:


> Really nice farming equipment. How many employees do you have on average (winter and planting/harvest)?


We have 1 fulltime year round and we have 14 machinery operators that come in when it snows. My parents still help us out year round also.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

JD Dave;1148436 said:


> We have 1 fulltime year round and we have 14 machinery operators that come in when it snows. My parents still help us out year round also.


Nice, still keeping it a family operation. I bet you get plenty of people wanting a job with that kind of equipment and operation.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Love all that john deere green


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry we can't embed video's anymore. Here's how we clean under semi trailers in big storms. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN3163.mp4


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Loading snow http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN3183.mp4 http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN3190.mp4

Telehandler pushing pile back. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0116.flv


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Now that is how you stack snow Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1158236 said:


> Loading snow http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN3163.mp4
> 
> Telehandler pushing pile back. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0116.flv


Is this usually part of the contract for you?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Dave, you got two videos of the trailer blade. I don't see any loading snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1158289 said:


> Is this usually part of the contract for you?


Loader work generally isn't but we do have a couple places where it is.

I fixed the vids Mossman.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Combining in the city http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0001.mp4

14 ft Frink power angle on a JD 7220 plowing. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0160.mp4


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

your setups can really move some serious snow very quickly!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;1158307 said:


> Combining in the city http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0001.mp4
> 
> 14 ft Frink power angle on a JD 7220 plowing. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=SANY0160.mp4


That combining movie was pretty cool... you dont see that everday LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

mossman381;1158252 said:


> Now that is how you stack snow Thumbs Up


Suprised you havent put a blower on the end of that thing...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1158376 said:


> Suprised you havent put a blower on the end of that thing...


We have thought about it but blowers seem to be high maintenance and we would also have to buy one.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i like how you get under the trailers like that. im sure the truck drivers are happy too. you run a top notch operation


----------



## Moto52 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet rims on that chevy, do you got a lift kit on that truck??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sno commander;1158948 said:


> i like how you get under the trailers like that. im sure the truck drivers are happy too. you run a top notch operation


Thanks. The under trailer blades have come in very handy in large snow storms.


Moto52;1159086 said:


> Sweet rims on that chevy, do you got a lift kit on that truck??


Thanks, it has a 4" Cognito lift on it.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Your Equipment looks great and looks like it works great too! Thanks for sharing the pics and vids. 
Hope this year is good for you!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

great pics!!!!!


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

hey dave, do you still have the oshkosh double wing ... didnt know if you ended up selling it or restoring it nice jd pix


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ford-101;1160391 said:


> hey dave, do you still have the oshkosh double wing ... didnt know if you ended up selling it or restoring it nice jd pix


I sold it. It was a good truck but we didn't feel it would suit our operation do the size of it.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

wow thats a really neat operation you guys have going there! How did you get to farm that land so close to the city? did your family just own it for a long time and the city just kind of built up around it? either way thats quite a neat mixture of extremes as far as the scenery goes!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MikeRi24;1160579 said:


> wow thats a really neat operation you guys have going there! How did you get to farm that land so close to the city? did your family just own it for a long time and the city just kind of built up around it? either way thats quite a neat mixture of extremes as far as the scenery goes!


I wish we owned it, we get paid to farm it for tax reasons. We have lots of little parcels around the city.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

To bad you don't, betting that little peace your combine there is worth a pretty dollar. Just curious in why they have never let it be developed??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TPC Services;1160650 said:


> To bad you don't, betting that little peace your combine there is worth a pretty dollar. Just curious in why they have never let it be developed??


It's a large development comapny and they own the shopping mall beside it. They also own alot of other commercial properties and land. That 17 acres we farm for them is worth 15-18 million give or take. I'm not exaggerating as the 10 acres across the road sold for 12 million.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

JD Dave;1160695 said:


> It's a large development comapny and they own the shopping mall beside it. They also own alot of other commercial properties and land. That 17 acres we farm for them is worth 15-18 million give or take. I'm not exaggerating as the 10 acres across the road sold for 12 million.


 Just goes to show how much better Canada's economy is than the US. us!ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I was thinking it might be an outragous amount that someone would want for it. don't supprise me one bit. Heck just rural farm land goes for well over $5k a acre here and thats for the prime stuff. Whould hate to know what it is up to a acre for undeveloped city land now.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok Dave, I think I might have to move up there and work for you!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Dave. By the way as far as pricing goes I was wrong.

It is as follows:
14': $5558.96 + tax
16': $5794.81 + tax.

PM if you can do better


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Dave how has your season been treating you? I'm not sure exactly where you're located up there in canadia but I think you guys have had some decent snowfalls from what I've heard.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;1179518 said:


> Dave how has your season been treating you? I'm not sure exactly where you're located up there in canadia but I think you guys have had some decent snowfalls from what I've heard.


We havn't had a full plow yet, had quite a few saltings though.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

All the blizzards that were pushing north missed you guys.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

JD Dave;1181091 said:


> We havn't had a full plow yet, had quite a few saltings though.


Thats gotta be nice. Your mostly seasonal plowing, and per app salting right?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IMAGE;1181596 said:


> Thats gotta be nice. Your mostly seasonal plowing, and per app salting right?


Yes but we'd rather see it snow and earn our money. We've only plowed a few times in the last 12 months.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1160695 said:


> It's a large development comapny and they own the shopping mall beside it. They also own alot of other commercial properties and land. That 17 acres we farm for them is worth 15-18 million give or take. I'm not exaggerating as the 10 acres across the road sold for 12 million.


Ive always found its best to buy land by the acre then sell by the square foot, when the city pushes out. You may only get the opportunity to do this once a generation though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your dad has some sweet equipment dave.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1181742 said:


> your dad has some sweet equipment dave.


LOL.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1181742 said:


> your dad has some sweet equipment dave.


Thanks Ben. He let's me wash it if I'm a good boy.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

JD Dave;1145769 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Here are some pics of our 87 Mack that we painted last winter and a Boss install on our 07 GMC.


where did you get the baby moons for the axle covers? that really looks good.... and did you add any chrome to the front spoke wheels?, if so was it a stock piece off the shelf? (i have the same wheels and want to do somethng similar)
steve


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

xtreem3d;1182221 said:


> where did you get the baby moons for the axle covers? that really looks good.... and did you add any chrome to the front spoke wheels?, if so was it a stock piece off the shelf? (i have the same wheels and want to do somethng similar)
> steve


The front wheels are aluminum but you can buy a kit that bolts on with the same bolts the axle seal does for the little hub caps. Most truck places carry the stuff on the shelf, not sure what they call them though.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

are your front wheels "spoke"? or do you have spoke wheels only in the rears? wasn't aware of an aluminum version of the spoke type wheel,
TIA
steve


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

xtreem3d;1182478 said:


> are your front wheels "spoke"? or do you have spoke wheels only in the rears? wasn't aware of an aluminum version of the spoke type wheel,
> TIA
> steve


They're not spoke but they make a cap that fits on top of a spoked wheel. Our tandem has spoked steel wheels and we have them on them. Trailers use the same cap setup.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Some pics of our last push.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

No sectional on the telehandler anymore Dave?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1189480 said:


> No sectional on the telehandler anymore Dave?


No, I'm trying to sell it. I do like the scraping ability but just don't find it heavy enough. I just bought a used Machineabilty 14ft V. How has yours been?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You're going to love the machinability. We have 1 14 and 2 12's. Best part is they're local and Scott backs his product.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

what are we looking at for price on the machineability 14' V with all the trimmings?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks good Dave. How do you keep all the cars out, plow in the entrance.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Dave, why aren't the Eblings in use in the pics? Just curious, and trying to learn more about them before I start using mine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;1189967 said:


> Looks good Dave. How do you keep all the cars out, plow in the entrance.


Ha Ha That would make it easier.



erkoehler;1190031 said:


> Dave, why aren't the Eblings in use in the pics? Just curious, and trying to learn more about them before I start using mine.


In the first pic he's windrowing it out from the curb so the Ebling is pretty much useless in that situation. In the second pic there is just an extreme amount of snow and the tractor couldn't handle it. These pushes are 500ft plus so he generally fills the Ebling up first then puts his front blade down and when he starts running out of traction he lift the Ebling up. 


skidooer;1189891 said:


> what are we looking at for price on the machineability 14' V with all the trimmings?


I'm kind of guessing in the 16-18k range new but I have personally never prices one.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Pics look good, glad you got a push!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

skidooer;1189891 said:


> what are we looking at for price on the machineability 14' V with all the trimmings?


Daves right...16-18K supplied and installed. Great product, great support. Not for everyone, as there are less expensive alternatives, but these things are huge and heavy and very well built. Mine were new on used tractors...i wouldnt hesitate putting them on new machines for next year. I think I'm going to try the SnowWings this time.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

the deere's dont have any kind of down pressure on the eblings right? just the weight of the blade its self keeps it down?


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

Johnny- what tractors are you running, looking to get set-up for next year just looking for real world experience.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

newhere;1190302 said:


> the deere's dont have any kind of down pressure on the eblings right? just the weight of the blade its self keeps it down?


That's correct, there is no need for down pressure.

I brought our new to us salt truck home tonight. 07 Freightliner , 22k miles, allison auto, front pump and trns pump, side dump all season BWS salt box, 10f 23R axles.

Truck ran great on the trip home from NH, almost 600 miles. One of the clamps let go on the bottom rad hose just when I pulled in the driveway. Boy was I happy it waited untill then. The funny thing was I was going to change those clams anyways as we've had trouble with clamps rotting out on our other trucks that are 3+ years old. Just have to fix a few little things and get it certified then it will be good to go.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice!........


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Former Municipal truck?*

Did you buy it through an individual, or auction? Nice looking truck, a friend of mine has one, and loves the visibility.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

Dave thats a really nice truck, wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I found it in the Truck Paper back in Nov, took untill now to agree on price. They actually sold it 8 times but the financing fell through everytime. The last guy couldn't come up with the 15% down payment to get the loan. The rate on the loan was also 13.9%.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;1197119 said:


> Thanks guys, I found it in the Truck Paper back in Nov, took untill now to agree on price. They actually sold it 8 times but the financing fell through everytime. The last guy couldn't come up with the 15% down payment to get the loan. The rate on the loan was also 13.9%.


Oh my. No wonder a bit of a slowdown wipes out so many guys. I don't get how you could even think to finance a truck at that rate. I love 0% offers but thats about it


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

holy $#!+ 13.9% does that rate come with a free broken limb of your choice?


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

That is a really nice purchase! Must have been a great crop year for ya, lol

Who gets to run that


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that 4" Cognito lift just the front UCA kit they sell with longer shocks? I've been looking at their UCA's but didn't think it gave 4" worth of lift


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1196986 said:


> That's correct, there is no need for down pressure.
> Nice truck!! Very lucky on the hose clamp. Nice pics


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice freightliner


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

*my jd 250*

jd 250 cleaned up a farm on cape


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Installed a 16 ft Ebling on our service truck. Plowed with it the last 2 nights and it cut my plowing time by about 25-30%. They are just so damn handy to have.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally got the salt truck on the road. Found out the box is all stainless which is a bonus.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking truck Dave :waving:


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

sweet truck.. alliston automatic  changing gears at 4am sucks..


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Dave I love the new salt truck. Automatic's are the way to go.
The Ebling looks good. How is the visibility on the service truck. I'm not a mirror guy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah the auto is nice but once I figure my hydraulic problem out I'll be happy. 

The visiblity isn't very good, you can't see the blade with the 175 gallon tranfer tank and tool box. The towing mirrors do work pretty good once you get used to them and you can still look over the tool box when backing up just have to use your mirrors when getting close to stuff. The transfer tank was full of fuel so it could really pull some snow.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

why not put a service body on the 2500hd? just a thought as you said its a service truck. the FL looks great!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics dave.....service truck looks awsome


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;1226684 said:


> Great pics dave.....service truck looks awsome


Thanks Tim


EGLC;1226678 said:


> why not put a service body on the 2500hd? just a thought as you said its a service truck. the FL looks great!


Because it's my guys take home truck plus service bodies with 175 gallon transfer tanks are very expensive. We've always just had regular trucks and made out very well with them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If my driveways weren't so tight I would own one of those eblings. They look handy on lots. Nice stuff Dave.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice new salter, does that mean your retiring the sterling, or 3500? 
That ebling looks awesome....


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great Dave, are you going to push snow with it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a 14 ft power angle blade that I'm going to leave on site. I will just use it in large storms.


Neige;1227994 said:


> Looks great Dave, are you going to push snow with it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Were going to sell our 3500. Its a 2001 and has served us very well but we needed something a little bigger.


3ipka;1227537 said:


> Nice new salter, does that mean your retiring the sterling, or 3500?
> That ebling looks awesome....


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

How much are you looking to get for the 3500?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Any updates to the thread Dave?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

scott3430;1576809 said:


> Any updates to the thread Dave?


We really havn't got any new snow equipment but we have for the farm.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A couple of my pulling truck. It won't let me upload my other farm pictures for some reason. I'll try later.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pics, is your combine new? I love to see all that J.D. green! That is one BEAST of a GMC!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice combine etc!!! Love the pull truck!! Things must be good north of the border.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yes the combine was new in 2011 but we actually traded it last summer on an S660. Can't seem to get the pics to load still though.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

..................................


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The new Pete.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

That Norval farm supply and The wash off hwy 25? How much is a wash? Nice truck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The city/farmer picks are pretty awesome.Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Dave, thats some nice equipment. Not sure I would like to have the payments, but you have proved yourself that you know what you are doing. Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice equipment Dave. That Pete looks sweet!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

18 Ton salter and that would be the most pimped out salt rig in the city!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;1577562 said:


> That Norval farm supply and The wash off hwy 25? How much is a wash? Nice truck


No we don't haul grain into Norval as it's just a middle man, the pic is from Kraft Foods in Streetsville. I think for the trains and Pete it was around $150.


R.G.PEEL;1578326 said:


> 18 Ton salter and that would be the most pimped out salt rig in the city!!


The Pete is sitting in the heated shop for the winter. It won't ever see salt, I plan on keeping it for the rest of my life. I've drove the Mack pictured above for the last 22 years so it's quite an update. I'll probably keep the Mack forever also as the trucks only go arond 5-10k/year.

Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Love the Pete! Didn't realize you pulled trains with it. Curios what the pay load is and how hard it is to back up?
That's something to be proud of.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A Man;1578364 said:


> Love the Pete! Didn't realize you pulled trains with it. Curios what the pay load is and how hard it is to back up?
> That's something to be proud of.


Thanks. We can gross 63,500 kg and empty were a little under 19,000kg so we aim for about 43-44 tonne. I havn't got in a real jack pot yet but I can back them up reasonably well. The big kep is not to get in a hurry or upset just keep on trying and you'll eventually get them where you want them to go. The biggest help was when the saleman told me to forget about the middle trailer and just back up the rear trailer like a normal trailer.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow Dave that's a sweet truck and trailers. You really have a lot of nice equipment to be proud of! That Pete really is beautiful too!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

speech less Dave absolutly awesome..


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1578373 said:


> Thanks. We can gross 63,500 kg and empty were a little under 19,000kg so we aim for about 43-44 tonne. I havn't got in a real jack pot yet but I can back them up reasonably well. The big kep is not to get in a hurry or upset just keep on trying and you'll eventually get them where you want them to go. The biggest help was when the saleman told me to forget about the middle trailer and just back up the rear trailer like a normal trailer.


That's really good payload. I love the simplicity of the gravity unload. Very nice set up. Thanks for the advice. Heading to goderich tomorrow morn to haul my first load of salt, no trains, just a tri and pup.


----------

